# [cm4dx bugs]



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

Report edit and add them here:

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/andr...issues?sort=created&direction=desc&state=open

Torch from notification bar widget force closes non-stop if you try to use it









Delete this if I missed a spot to discuss, I'm unable to do logs currently

This will be edited to add to the list


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Read through the original CM7 thread and then only report on new/unknown bugs.

I don't want to be a dick, but....if you don't read anything else, then *at least* read the entire OP before you start flashing things


Original Post from CVPCS said:


> Some things that are known to NOT work:
> camera/camcorder, there have been reports that youtube is hit-or-miss, torch force-closes (flashlight).


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

I missed the torch force close read, and it's perfectly alright to be a dick.

I was simply trying to promote helpfulness :]


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm getting an odd message whenever i first boot up the phone. On the home screen it says "system uid's are inconsistent. Please wipe data partition or your system will be unstable" Any idea what thats about?


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

Was this going from another CM build to a nightly? Or was this going from some other ROM to CM the first time?

Seems pretty clear what the solution is (wipe data and clear caches), but I am curious how you got to that point.


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I originally came from .596 stock using P3Droids all in one monster. The first flash went fine. Then after I installed the google apps it said UID's inconsistent, this was with the beta no nightly. Then i flashed the #6 nightly and it did not go away. So this morning I flashed #7 and along with it wiped the data and cache. Problem fixed and CM7 running much faster and more stable! Just needs some work on how much the batter use is used for idle :/


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

For some reason i am not able to view / edit files in eclipse DDMS file explorer. Does anyone know if this in a known issue with CM7? i really miss this when testing my apps on my X. not a huge deal but this is one issue i haven't seen mentioned yet, didn't know if it was specific to the X or not.


----------



## broken (Jun 15, 2011)

Psst there is an issue report function on github that would be much easier for cvpcs to see instead of having to read through pages and pages of forums
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/andr...issues?sort=created&direction=desc&state=open


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

broken said:


> Psst there is an issue report function on github that would be much easier for cvpcs to see instead of having to read through pages and pages of forums
> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/andr...issues?sort=created&direction=desc&state=open


I tried that earlier and assumed that is wasn't open to the general public... Now i know, thanks.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved to Droid X sub-forum. Please use development sections for Roms, Apps, or Mods. Thank You.


----------

